# Empire Chlorine



## tercar (Jan 17, 2006)

Has anyone ever come across this little ship?
She was 300 ton,with 2 tanks built in Germany during the war.
We used to sail up the Rhine to Duisberg, load Chlorine, then take it to Hull, Saltend. It took 3 days to go up the Rhine, tie up every night, 24 hours to come down.
Crew of 7 I seem to remember.4 of us on deck doing 5on 5off and dog watches.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

1939 *TRAVE*, Lubeck-Wyberger Damps Gesellschaft, Lubeck. 
1945 Seized by Allies at Flensburg, converted from cargo to liquid chlorine carrier.. 
1952 *EMPIRE CHLORINE*, MOT. 
1953 *TRAVE*, Lubeck-Wyberger Damps Gesellschaft, Lubeck. 
1954 *HYBO*, A/S Klorsalg, Norway. 
1954 *HYBORG*, same owner. 
1954 *UNIKLOR*, same owner. 
1978 *FRISNES*, F.Skeie, Norway.

Still in service as the *MILJOTANK (2005)*
*Full details and pictures at this site:*

*http://www.teesships.freeuk.com/1uniklor.htm*

*Rgds*


----------



## tercar (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello Hugh,
Many thanks for the reply and information.
I never thought to see that little beauty again, even though she woud roll in a wet dish cloth.
Thanks again
Regards
Terry


----------



## rob15 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Empire Cholrine*

Hi Empire Chlorine built 1939 grt 302 ex Trave 1952 ren. Hybo 1954 ren. Uniklor 1954 ren. Frishis 1979--1963 ren. Hinnatank 1989 built at Kremer Son Elmshorn.Still in service after 60 years,


----------

